# How long should a bruised collar bone still hurt?



## nachomc (Apr 26, 2006)

On February 17, 2007, I wrecked and was injured. I went to the hospital the next day for a check-up and x-rays (the pain was much worse that day than the day of the wreck) and the x-rays showed no breaks or fractures. As a result, the doctor concluded that I must have bruised my collar bone.

It is about eight weeks later now and I still have some pain and visible issues. Pain-wise, I still can't sleep on my left shoulder (which stinks since that's my preferred sleeping side) and I can't use my left arm to scratch my back. I also have a bit of a bump in my shoulder area on the left side - more-so than the right side.

I am lifting weight ok still - can do pull ups, I have been riding a lot (took two weeks off following the wreck) and things are normal except for the two major issues above. Is this normal or should I be scheduling for a second opinion?

Thanks.


----------



## emptybeer (Apr 22, 2005)

I shattered my collar bone and I was 100% - no pain and all fully mobile - in about 11 weeks. I do still have a big bump, though.


----------



## Pegasos (Feb 9, 2007)

sonicsuby said:


> On February 17, 2007, I wrecked and was injured. I went to the hospital the next day for a check-up and x-rays (the pain was much worse that day than the day of the wreck) and the x-rays showed no breaks or fractures. As a result, the doctor concluded that I must have bruised my collar bone.
> 
> It is about eight weeks later now and I still have some pain and visible issues. Pain-wise, I still can't sleep on my left shoulder (which stinks since that's my preferred sleeping side) and I can't use my left arm to scratch my back. I also have a bit of a bump in my shoulder area on the left side - more-so than the right side.
> 
> ...


Second opinion with the original set of X-Rays seems a good idea. From the symptoms you're describing sounds more like an acromioclavicular or rotator cuff issue (quite a broad statement but a shoulder is a complex joint and difficult to diagnose without the person infront of you). Hairline fracture(s) could not be ruled out after a crush but 8 weeks later should have healed even if you didn't take care of it ie: weight lifting etc. In anycase 8 weeks down the line soft tissue healing is pretty much done and now you have the instability and specific strengthening issues to deal with, so... check with a good sports doc, physio or osteo and don't let an injury become a chronic problem. Take care.


----------

